# Off to Canada



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

We will be travelling to Toronto tomorrow for the year. I will continue to work on FF while I am away but please bear in mind the time difference (we are 5 hours ahead of Canada).

It will also take some time for us to get over the jet lag so I will probably not do much on FF next week.

Best wishes,

Peter


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Peter

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK in Canada , and a BIG THANK YOU for all that you do for us !



Love Gailxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Good Luck Peter.

I too wanted to say thankyou for all that you do for the site, you have been a godsend for lots of us on here.............THANKYOU and have a good year

Love Jo
x x x


----------

